# A Touch of Magic- by Valet Magic



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just thought i would share with you my visit to see Robbie at Valet Magic for a protection detail i wanted carried out on the TT. 
After seeing the job he done on pissTTs car i was amazed and thought i could do with a bit of that on mine so i got it booked in. 
I got to Robbie in the morning to be greeted by a nice cup of tea and a great bloke to chat with, along with all the info i would ever need on cleaning cars.

So on with the detail as i said this was a protection detail as the swirls on the car were not too bad and Robbie said that by giving it a lovely shine will blind you to the slight swirls anyway.

First off was a foam rinse and left on the car for a few minutes followed by a 2 bucket wash. 
The car was then completely clayed, re-washed and dried using a waffle weave drying towel.

For this detail Robbie said that Zaino would be used as it produces a awesome shine with durability to match

Robbie then proceeded to put 3 coats of Zaino Z2 polish on the car and topped it off with Zaino CS spray.

After another cuppa a coat of Zaino Z8 was applied leaving the car looking like this:

All in all a great day and i was left over the moon with what Robbie had done.

See www.valetmagic.com for more info

Michael


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:? has he done it again you only got it done on monday
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

trev said:


> :? has he done it again you only got it done on monday
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


 :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> :? has he done it again you only got it done on monday
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

